# Touche espace qui couine à la frappe!



## Florian.C (14 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour,

Mon problème est simple et curieux, ma touche espace couine, grince, si on peut dire.

Le bruit survient uniquement du côté droit, et c'est comme un fait exprès mon côté de "frappe"...

Quelqu'un aurait-il une astuce pour régler ce léger problème, qui, je vous avoue m'agace réellement à la longue.

Et par le plus grand des hasard, pensez-vous qu'une léger défaut tel que celui-ci puisse entraîner un échange de matériel (mon mac étant tout neuf)? Ainsi, je pourrais peut-être espérer avoir un nouveau modèle comme produit d'échange? (utopie quand tu nous tiens... :rose

Merci.


----------



## Florian.C (14 Septembre 2008)

Personne???

(Navré mais c'est urgent...)


----------



## DarkPeDrO (14 Septembre 2008)

Je pense que si tu n'es pas satisfait, tu peux demander un échange de matériel, étant donné que c'est le clavier, et que l'ordinateur est tout neuf, je ne vois aucune autre alternative.


----------



## Florian.C (14 Septembre 2008)

DarkPeDrO a dit:


> Je pense que si tu n'es pas satisfait, tu peux demander un échange de matériel, étant donné que c'est le clavier, et que l'ordinateur est tout neuf, je ne vois aucune autre alternative.



Ok. J'ai déjà échangé une première fois mon Mac pour raison de pixels morts... Enfin.

Penses-tu qu'en attendant la sortie des nouveaux MB je peux espérer avoir un tel modèle comme produit d'échange?

Si la sortie se fait bien début Octobre, mon Mac aura même pas 2 mois à cette date...


----------



## teo (14 Septembre 2008)

Si j'étais à ta place, je débrancherai mon clavier, j'enlèverai la touche en question et je la nettoierai et la remettrais bien en place. Y'a toutes les chances qu'elle refonctionne correctement.


----------



## DarkPeDrO (14 Septembre 2008)

Florian.C a dit:


> Ok. J'ai déjà échangé une première fois mon Mac pour raison de pixels morts... Enfin.
> 
> Penses-tu qu'en attendant la sortie des nouveaux MB je peux espérer avoir un tel modèle comme produit d'échange?
> 
> Si la sortie se fait bien début Octobre, mon Mac aura même pas 2 mois à cette date...



Si je vivais avec toujours cela en tête, je n'aurais jamais de Mac. Avec Apple, on sait seulement au dernier moment. Alors si tu en as besoin dans l'immédiat, prends-le, mais si tu veux vraiment attendre la prochaine série, au risque de patienter un bon moment, libre à toi de décider de ne pas le prendre tout de suite.
Quoi qu'il en soit, c'est à toi de choisir... ou pas.


----------



## Florian.C (17 Septembre 2008)

teo a dit:


> Si j'étais à ta place, je débrancherai mon clavier, j'enlèverai la touche en question et je la nettoierai et la remettrais bien en place. Y'a toutes les chances qu'elle refonctionne correctement.



Hum... Je n'ai guère envie d'aller trifouiller là dedans, au risque d'abîmer mon matériel, et donc de supprimer toute chance de garantie. Je vais voir si il n'y a pas d'autre possibilité.



DarkPeDrO a dit:


> Si je vivais avec toujours cela en tête, je n'aurais jamais de Mac. Avec Apple, on sait seulement au dernier moment. Alors si tu en as besoin dans l'immédiat, prends-le, mais si tu veux vraiment attendre la prochaine série, au risque de patienter un bon moment, libre à toi de décider de ne pas le prendre tout de suite.
> Quoi qu'il en soit, c'est à toi de choisir... ou pas.



Ok d'accord. Mais penses-tu que je puisse bénéficier d'un échange de matériel pour une simple touche qui "couine" ou une simple intervention de technicien suffit? Car tant qu'à faire, si j'ai la possibilité d'échanger contre les nouveaux modèles (qui doivent sortir très bientôt), je fonce!

Merci à vous!


----------



## teo (17 Septembre 2008)

A mon avis une touche qui couine, avec un appareil sous garantie, ils te le changeront en magasin, je pense que ça ne mérite malheureusement pas une nouvelle machine en échange.
Contacte ton revendeur si tu ne veux pas essayer sur ton clavier


----------



## Florian.C (17 Septembre 2008)

teo a dit:


> A mon avis une touche qui couine, avec un appareil sous garantie, ils te le changeront en magasin, je pense que ça ne mérite malheureusement pas une nouvelle machine en échange.
> Contacte ton revendeur si tu ne veux pas essayer sur ton clavier



Quelle différence entre, "te le changeront en magasin" et "une nouvelle machine"? Tu parles de la touche?

Je contacterai Apple.


----------



## teo (17 Septembre 2008)

Florian.C a dit:


> Quelle différence entre, "te le changeront en magasin" et "une nouvelle machine"? Tu parles de la touche?
> 
> Je contacterai Apple.



Comprend ici "_Ils régleront ton problème de la façon la plus simple_":
Ils démonteront la touche, la nettoieront, éventuellement changeront le clavier, cela immobilisera ta machine mais c'est facilement réparable et ne nécessite pas de changer la machine en entier.
J'ai eu plusieurs fois des touches qui couinent, sur un clavier normal ou un portable: je l'ai déclipée, nettoyée, remise en place et cela ne couinait plus.
Ca me parait logique: si ta voiture a une vitre côté conducteur qui couine en descendant, le concessionnaire, avant de t'offrir le nouveau modèle, fera tout pour régler ton problème au moins cher et au plus rapide: démontage de la vitre, remontage, test et c'est réparé, client content


----------



## Dadoff (17 Septembre 2008)

teo a dit:


> Si j'étais à ta place, je débrancherai mon clavier, j'enlèverai la touche en question et je la nettoierai et la remettrais bien en place. Y'a toutes les chances qu'elle refonctionne correctement.



moi j'ai un Macbook
et hier jai trebucher avec le chien et jai verses du Coca dessus (SACRILéGE... et putain de clébard!!!)
Moi jaimerais bien savoir comment tu comptes demonter le clavier parceque depuis, elle est devennue dure et reste enfoncée... jaimerai bien y netoyer et comprendre pk le matos n'as pas griller...
merci


----------



## teo (18 Septembre 2008)

C'est pas vraiment le même cas 
Si cata du genre:
- tenter d'éteindre le portable puis retirer la prise et retirer la batterie (au plus rapide) pour éviter un faux contact
- éponger au max ce qui est possible
- si le clavier est entièrement démontable, le retirer et le faire sécher à la verticale pendant un moment
Ensuite, je conseillerai de le nettoyer le plus possible avec coton, lingette et coton tige après avoir démonté les touches. Nettoyer et sécher ce qui peut l'être dans la machine. Nettoyer les touches avec de l'eau déminéralisée ou de l'eau et un peu de liquide pour vitre.
Attendre un ou deux jours pour être sûr que c'est sec et remonter.
Là, soit tu tentes le redémarrage avec le risque de faire un court circuit, soit qu'il ne se passe rien et que le portable ne redémarre pas. Le coca colle et peut faire conducteur sur certains circuits imprimés 
Honnêtement, dans le cas du coca en quantité sur (et dedans) un portable, une fois éteint et sec, j'appellerai un centre d'assistance agréé: c'est une situation extrême


----------



## Florian.C (19 Septembre 2008)

teo a dit:


> Comprend ici "_Ils régleront ton problème de la façon la plus simple_":
> Ils démonteront la touche, la nettoieront, éventuellement changeront le clavier, cela immobilisera ta machine mais c'est facilement réparable et ne nécessite pas de changer la machine en entier.
> J'ai eu plusieurs fois des touches qui couinent, sur un clavier normal ou un portable: je l'ai déclipée, nettoyée, remise en place et cela ne couinait plus.
> Ca me parait logique: si ta voiture a une vitre côté conducteur qui couine en descendant, le concessionnaire, avant de t'offrir le nouveau modèle, fera tout pour régler ton problème au moins cher et au plus rapide: démontage de la vitre, remontage, test et c'est réparé, client content



Ok, je comprends ton point de vue. 

Alors comment puis-je m'y prendre pour être certain que mon matériel me soit échangé contre un nouveau modèle? Oui, ça peut sembler louche, mais j'avoue que les nouveaux MB me restent vraiment en travers de la gorge sachant que mon matériel à tout juste un mois...

Merci pour vos avis!


----------



## teo (20 Septembre 2008)

La grande classique du "J'aurai du attendre un peu" C'est toujours pareil&#8230; de toute façon on devrait toujours attendre. Pour avoir mieux  
Tu peux toujours essayer, mais je me ferais pas d'illusions


----------

